# Estaban acoustic concerns



## Big White Tele (Feb 10, 2007)

I have a Estaban acoustic that looks really cool, but Im having trouble bonding with it. It doesnt sound as good as I thought it would (compared to the sound on theTV comercials). And it just doesnt have the same feel as any of my 5 Martins, and Galaghers. Im thinking perhaps it might need a good set up by Estaban himself. But the tuner that it came with is awsome, so is the "Learn to play guitar like Estaban in one week" book. Its a really cool shiney black finish, and I really want to like it. Cause I want to be cool like Estaban...any one have the same experience??


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

I've heard they're good for fire wood and nothing more, lol. Never played one myself though.


----------



## Antz_Marchin (Mar 31, 2006)

Sarcasm alert?? :banana: haha. 5 Martins and an Esteban, I don't think so.


----------



## Big White Tele (Feb 10, 2007)

I posted this queston over at the Estaban forum, and the response I got was the tone problem could be due to the high gloss limited edition black finish. I was thinking perhaps I could just sand it down to help improve the tone. I might try that tonight.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

What type of wood, or is it laminate (another word for plywood). If it's the wood, there's nothing you can really do about the tone.

P.S. If you posted this on the The Gear Page forum in the U.S. They'd have gone after you like sharks in a feeding frenzy. They have this _'thing' _about Estaban.


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

I made an Esteban Vs Zorro thread a little while ago...might want to check that out...might help you haha


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2007)

"It doesnt sound as good as I thought it would"
What do you expect for a 12 buck guitar?


----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

There's an Estaban forum?????????????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2007)

Find me something there isn't a forum for....


----------



## Antz_Marchin (Mar 31, 2006)

Gilliangirl said:


> There's an Estaban forum?????????????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Haha, that's exactly what I was just thinking.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

ClintonHammond said:


> "It doesnt sound as good as I thought it would"
> What do you expect for a 12 buck guitar?



1. instant fame and fortune, not to mention hot babes.

2. world domination.

3. that new guitar smell.

-dh


----------



## Big White Tele (Feb 10, 2007)

Wow, thanks for all the helpfull responses, well exept for the few PM's from the guy's who threatened to come over and shove that guitar up my....... I sanded off the finish, and I must say it really "Opened" up the tone. It was a little tricky as the glue from the mac tac kept clogging up the sand paper, but Wow now it has that sound I was hoping for. Sort of like those Rain Song guitars!!!! It still doesnt play very good though. Need to try a new bridge and nut, but I now have some hope. Should I try bone or ceramic, or perhaps the new cylindrical diamachron? Any advice?


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2007)

So, now that you've struck out, David H, what's your plan?

LOL


----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

Big White Tele said:


> Need to try a new bridge and nut, but I now have some hope. Should I try bone or ceramic, or perhaps the new cylindrical diamachron? Any advice?


BWT,
I was thinking, if you could find an old 1970's-era Cordoba in a wrecker's yard, you could cut a bit of Corinthian leather from the car seats and make a really nice nut and saddle from that. It would sort of add to the whole Latin mystique!


----------



## Big White Tele (Feb 10, 2007)

Corinthian Leather? Really? Wouldnt that be too soft? But thats a good ides for a strap, or maybe a seat belt for a strap. Hey cool.........Im going to the wreckers..


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

ClintonHammond said:


> So, now that you've struck out, David H, what's your plan?LOL



...never surrender! the world will be mine. all i need is an esteban guitar and a moustache.

but first i gotta have some milk and cookies and a nice nap.

-dh


----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

Big White Tele said:


> Corinthian Leather? Really? Wouldnt that be too soft?


Probably not if it's been sitting in the wreckers yard for 30 years. :tongue: Love the strap/seat belt idea!


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

I'd try the Pete Townsend mod, but wear your safety glasses so you don't get splinters in your eye. :rockon2:


----------



## Big White Tele (Feb 10, 2007)

Searched the net for the "Townsend Mod", no luck, starting to think your pulling my leg, But I found a Clarennce White mod which is to enlarge the sound hole. So I got my dads Jigsaw, and it was going real good untill I hit the strings.. Oh well, they needed changin anyways. I got to say that I think making the sound hole bigger really made a difference. Now the guitar is much brighter and louder and not so dead. Im getting pretty happy. Oh by the way Gillian girl, I couldnt find a Cordoba, closest thing in the yard was a K Car.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2007)

Mmmm... sarcasim....


----------



## Big White Tele (Feb 10, 2007)

Sarcasm, Hum..I bet If I blindfolded you you and handed you this guitar, you be pretty impressed. And youd never believe that it was only 3 easy payments of 33.00!!!!


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Big White Tele said:


> Sarcasm, Hum..I bet If I blindfolded you you and handed you this guitar, you be pretty impressed. And youd never believe that it was only 3 easy payments of 33.00!!!!



...dude, i believe you! now, put down your dad's jigsaw and step away from that box of dynamite...slowly...

-dh


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2007)

If you handed me this guitar, I'd probably do the world a favour and eat it.

"it was going real good untill I hit the strings.."
But we're supposed to take you seriously? Please... 

You should either cut the dose, or try doubling it.


----------



## Telemark (Feb 9, 2006)

*The Rest of the Story*

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendid=176012840

I used to diss the guy now I just don't know.


----------



## Big White Tele (Feb 10, 2007)

ClintonHammond said:


> If you handed me this guitar, I'd probably do the world a favour and eat it.
> 
> "it was going real good untill I hit the strings.."
> But we're supposed to take you seriously? Please...
> ...


Now thats just mean.


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

Did you try it with the hat on? I think that will help.


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

Big White Tele said:


> Searched the net for the "Townsend Mod", no luck, starting to think your pulling my leg...


THE TOWNSEND MOD







Should work even better on an acoustic.


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

his myspace is just plain..emo


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I did like his Geico Car Insurance Commercial


----------



## Gtrminator (Apr 3, 2007)

Big White Tele said:


> I posted this queston over at the Estaban forum, and the response I got was the tone problem could be due to the high gloss limited edition black finish. I was thinking perhaps I could just sand it down to help improve the tone. I might try that tonight.


Hey man...don't sand it down. if you do that The lack of high gloss limited edition black finish won't protect it from the elements when you need to use it as a canoe paddle substitute. Don't you think sanding it down would be a bit of a rash decision?


----------



## lolligagger (Feb 4, 2006)

*Patio Mod*

I'm re-building my patio deck right now...this thread has me thinking I could build a couple of these guitars in to the design as feature pieces. Instead of running into the house everytime I get the urge to play, I could just lean over the hand rail and rock out!evilGuitar: 

The neighbours would love it, I'm sure!


----------



## mandocaster (Jan 11, 2007)

Gilliangirl said:


> BWT,
> I was thinking, if you could find an old 1970's-era Cordoba in a wrecker's yard, you could cut a bit of Corinthian leather from the car seats and make a really nice nut and saddle from that. It would sort of add to the whole Latin mystique!



No, use one of the hubcaps and make it into an Estdobro.None


----------



## mandocaster (Jan 11, 2007)

Lester B. Flat said:


> THE TOWNSEND MOD
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great double-entendre...The "Townsend" mod

Seeing how you modified "Townshend" as well....lol


----------

